# ......



## pjaye (Nov 19, 2016)

...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice set Cute cats


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 19, 2016)

All are cute but pic 1 has great eyes.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 19, 2016)

Her eyes are a very vivid orange.  Exactly like the Eurasia eagle owl. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2016)

Those two look like quite a pair! Have FUN with them!


----------



## pjaye (Nov 19, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Those two look like quite a pair! Have FUN with them!



They are now climbing on everything and I truly believe they are having a contest to see who can climb higher.  I'm typing this with Ebony sitting on me and smacking me with her tail.


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, I need an option to "Love" your post!! They are GOR.GEOUS. 

I will be demanding many many pictures


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 19, 2016)

LOL Grumpy cat's siblings.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 19, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Those two look like quite a pair! Have FUN with them!
> ...


Which one's Ebony and which one's Ivory


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 19, 2016)

I see a new vacuum cleaner in your future 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2016)

So, I guess Ivory is the elephantine one, and Ebony is the one made out of wood. Right?


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 19, 2016)

Yea thats a lot of hair balls.Beautiful Cats.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 20, 2016)

limr said:


> Oh, I need an option to "Love" your post!! They are GOR.GEOUS.
> 
> I will be demanding many many pictures



I will be posting many! And totally agree, they are gorgeous.



Desert Rose said:


> LOL Grumpy cat's siblings.


I thought the same thing!


ZombiesniperJr said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Ebony is the black one, Ivory is the cream/color Point one.



Don Kondra said:


> I see a new vacuum cleaner in your future
> 
> Cheers, Don


Yes! Our vacuum cleaner is not up to this task. I've asked for a better one for Christmas!


----------



## otherprof (Nov 20, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> I was given the honor of being the new home for the these two beautiful sisters. Please excuse the mess in the background.View attachment 130543 View attachment 130544 View attachment 130545 View attachment 130546


Very nice, but when I look in those eyes I hear "Resistance is futile, Earthling!"


----------



## Peeb (Nov 20, 2016)

That is one ALARMED looking ebony:


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 20, 2016)

I always found it amazing how the pupil of a cat eyes can go from slits to surprisingly  huge from fear,Anxiety,Defensiveness, or excitement.


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorta like people in that.


DarkShadow said:


> I always found it amazing how the pupil of a cat eyes can go from slits to surprisingly  huge from fear,Anxiety,Defensiveness, or excitement.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 20, 2016)

Congrats on the new additions!  Beauties!


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 20, 2016)

What beautiful fur babies


----------



## pjaye (Nov 21, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Very nice, but when I look in those eyes I hear "Resistance is futile, Earthling!"


Yup, I totally agree.




Peeb said:


> That is one ALARMED looking ebony:
> View attachment 130571


No, she was fine. Her face always looks like that.


----------

